# Antonio Carraro oil leak TRX 9400



## Fully (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I was wondering if anyone has pulled apart a Carraro ? I have a trx 9400 that leaks oil out of the clutch bell housing when the rear pto is engaged. I have a copy of the technical service manual but was after some pointers as where to start. Initially Carraro advised that it could be the clutch cylinder however I have recently noticed that the problem is related to the PTO. Hence I reckon a seal has blow somewhere between the pto and motor.....which one ?

I also have another basic question as to the operation of the PTO, when the motor is running and I depress the clutch, then put the pto into gear either based on motor speed or wheel speed, the gears dont sync and grind. Hence I only now change the pto setting when the motor is off. Surley this cant be normal ?

Finally my air con doesnt cool the cab enough, should the air con work about the same as it does in an average car ? Has anyone else had this problem.

Unfortunately my nearest dealer is a 1000km round trip, and due to freight costs it is prohibitive to send it in. 

Regards

Michael.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Michael! Glad we finally got things to work for. I am still not sure what the problem was but for some reason, the software did not like your previous username. 

I sure hope your problem with the leak is just a seal. As you have already read another thread about this line of tractors which broke in half. I am wondering if the leak and the pto shift problem may be related perhaps due to a similar crack issue? 

As far as the air conditioner, have you verified that the condenser is clean and your coolant charge is at the proper pressures/level?


----------



## Fully (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Admin,
thanks for sorting out the account. 
After seeing Dave's post I spent a few hours under my machine with a pressure cleaner and floodlight and couldnt see any cracks, but I did find a pin hole in a hydraulic suction hose, (large thorn) so it was time well spent.

Re the AC, I have undertaken all the basic maintenance, ie checked fan belt onto compressor, cleaned the filters, mucked around with the thermostat to turn the fans on and off. I also notice that one hose verges on freezing and the other is hot hence something is cooling down ok. I have spoke to Carraro about the temp controls to make sure I didnt have the heater going as well as the AC. 

The trouble is the air comming into the cab doesnt "feel" refrigerated and is roughly the same temp as the outside air. I dont have the equipment to test coolent pressure etc or regass the unit, so I guess the next step is to get an aircond specialist out.

I guess my question to other Cararro owners is how does your air con perform compared to say a normal car ?

Regards

Michael.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

yes it sounds like you are low on Freon. Hopefully the AC tech can find the leak and fix that too. Good luck and let us know if it works out for you.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If the hose/line is freezing, that is a definite sign the freon level is low. How long has it been this way? I could be a real slow leak over a long time or it recently started leaking. You'll have to find a shop manual that gives you the high and low pressures for various ambient temperatures so you can recharge the system if it is not leaking down very fast. It might last you a good while that way until the leak gets worse. Otherwise you will have to add some UV dye with the freon and use a black light to find the leak. When I say freon, I mean whatever Airconditioning coolant your system uses.


----------

